# Perception of traditional public school



## smilinpiggy

My kid is in first grade.

My perception of traditional public school is that kids sit at desks all day, told exactly what to do without much choice, many lectures and worksheets. Lots of waiting in lines and not a ton of actual learning. Would you say this is accurate or a dated perception of public school education? If it's dated I'd love to hear about your positive experiences.


----------



## vhm

Hi there, I am a newbie here and I live in Asia. My son is also attending public school and currently in Primary 2. So far based on our own experience, he learned many things for the past few years now and I could say that he truly enjoys learning. He was under the care of a helper for those 3 1/2 years and now that we decided for me to stay hands on I have more time to supervise him with his homework and see the result of his hard work. Thank you for your post. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ashley-Admitta

smilinpiggy said:


> My kid is in first grade.
> 
> My perception of traditional public school is that kids sit at desks all day, told exactly what to do without much choice, many lectures and worksheets. Lots of waiting in lines and not a ton of actual learning. Would you say this is accurate or a dated perception of public school education? If it's dated I'd love to hear about your positive experiences.


As someone who went through a traditional public school education and has a public school teaching credential in California, I can say that I personally think it is all about the teacher. They really make or break the experience. Some folks that I met in my teaching program continue to be phenomenal teachers at public schools, and some not so much.* I would try and talk to older parents in the community and make sure your student has the "best teacher" at each grade level - there are normally a few different teachers at each school for the same grade*. I also an advocate for private school if it makes sense for the student and family.

Hope this helps!
Ashley
admitta.com


----------



## ashokkumar

I feel that childern have choice but how can he make choice in his early age because childern does not know very much about the world. So, in childhood parents and teacher are responsble for childern education. Like I do teaching in banking coaching in bangalore India where the students are enrolled to pass enterance exam of banking job. They are responsible for what they are doing because they grow up.


----------



## FarmWifeFarmLife

It all depends on the school and the teacher! Some schools are exactly like you describe and some aren't. Visit schools in your area, try to attend open houses, talk to other parents and especially try to talk to some kids! Some schools post some of their curriculum online as well. Best of luck!


----------



## Nadine_8007

My son is learning coding at a very young age. He is receiving a Minecraft Education online in an institution in Canada.


----------



## Neera

I have to agree somewhat. This kind of schooling has ended up making one very unhappy and miserable child - our dd who is now a teenager. There has been learning, but it's mostly forced and she always finds it too much work.


----------

